# Woodhall Spa Coaching Course



## TerryA (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife & I have just spent a great 2 days at Woodhall Spa on a coaching course. Both mornings spent on various aspects of the game. 1st afternoon played the Hotchkin - the course itself is extremely challenging but made even more difficult by the number of bunkers - they were everywhere! I managed 24 points and my wife 18!!
2nd afternoon we played the Bracken. This was more forgiving but also more interesting. Each hole was totally  different. 38 and 36 points tells its own story. 
We were both very impressed with the quality of the coaching, the condition of the courses and how friendly everyone was. Well worth a visit if you can get a good deal.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hotchkin is one of my all time favourite courses. Tough to play, beautiful to look at, and bunkers that are unbelievable. I vowed never to moan about being in a bunker again after playing here.


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 12, 2009)

How much did it cost?


----------



## TerryA (Oct 13, 2009)

Cost was Â£120 each - that was for 2 mornings coaching and 18 holes on each course.


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 9, 2010)

thats one hell of a deal,did you book it direct with woodhall spa,how about accomodation or do you live locally?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a fantastic deal. I love the Hotchkin. Can you give the forum details of how you got this deal?


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 10, 2010)

That is a fantastic deal. I love the Hotchkin. Can you give the forum details of how you got this deal?
		
Click to expand...

 Here you go.


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 10, 2010)

typical tight yorkshireman me, the FANTASTIC deal in the original post was Â£120, on the woodhall spa website its Â£170, was it booked through an outside company or was it just a special offer?


----------



## rickg (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the best deal you can get at Woodhall is the one shown below, which is for 2 rounds, DB&B. It's under the visitor tab under "Special Offers" I'd be surprised if you can get coaching for 2 mornings as well at Â£120. If you can, then it surely can't include the DB&B?:

"Winter Offer from only Â£129.00  pp

The two-day golf breaks consist of a round of golf on each of the Hotchkin and Bracken Courses, and a three course evening meal, bed and breakfast at one of our highly recommended local hotels; the Petwood Hotel, The Woodhall Spa Hotel and The Admiral Rodney Hotel.

Available from 1 November 2009 - 30 April 201"


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 10, 2010)

i saw that deal on their website,cracking deal in itself,it was just interesting to see about the coaching deal. we'll find out soon enough


----------



## rickg (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep...as a Yorkshireman myself, I was hoping to find the coaching deal but couldn't see it. The 2 course DB&B deal is still a cracker though.
I keep meaning to go and play Woodhall Spa ever since I left the RAF....I was stationed at RAF Coningsby for 3 years in the 80's, (about 3 miles from Woodhall Spa) and I never played it!!! 
I wasn't really into golf in those days. I even played hockey for Woodhall Spa and never knew what a jewel of a golf course was on my doorstep until later!!...
keep meaning to go back, but never have. 
I was also stationed up your way at RAF Leeming. I lived in Northallerton for 3 years. I'd gotten into golf by then and played regularly at Catterick Garrison golf course. Also played cricket for a team in the Dales called Thornton Watlass...not sure if you've heard of the place?...just outside Bedale and not far away from the Theakston's brewery at Masham!!


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 11, 2010)

ive heard of the places you were stationed but northallerton is a good 50 min - 1 hr drive,i'm slap bang in the middle of york and scarboro.theres loads of courses within 30 miles of where i live but there all much of a muchness,need to try somewhere totally different


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 11, 2010)

ive heard of the places you were stationed but northallerton is a good 50 min - 1 hr drive,i'm slap bang in the middle of york and scarboro.theres loads of courses within 30 miles of where i live but there all much of a muchness,need to try somewhere totally different
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself over to Ganton for a real test, if you haven't already.  Wonderful course.


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 11, 2010)

I was looking at that deal in the golf mag yesterday and thought it was well worth a trip. I was thinking about march/april when the weather warms up , maybe we could get a fourball up for a couple of days golf and a few sherbets overnight...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

I was also stationed up your way at RAF Leeming. I lived in Northallerton for 3 years. I'd gotten into golf by then and played regularly at Catterick Garrison golf course. Also played cricket for a team in the Dales called Thornton Watlass...not sure if you've heard of the place?...just outside Bedale and not far away from the Theakston's brewery at Masham!!  

Click to expand...

Spooky.
I was in the RAF and was a member of Catterick and lived in Bedale.
Mind you, that was back in 83
Wow. 27 years ago


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

maybe we could get a fourball up for a couple of days golf and a few sherbets overnight...
		
Click to expand...

Give me a shout. I'm only 30 mins away


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was in the RAF
		
Click to expand...

that explains it!

mind you, my brother was RAF and I still talk to him - if he makes an appointment


----------



## rickg (Jan 11, 2010)

I was also stationed up your way at RAF Leeming. I lived in Northallerton for 3 years. I'd gotten into golf by then and played regularly at Catterick Garrison golf course. Also played cricket for a team in the Dales called Thornton Watlass...not sure if you've heard of the place?...just outside Bedale and not far away from the Theakston's brewery at Masham!!  

Click to expand...


Spooky.
I was in the RAF and was a member of Catterick and lived in Bedale.
Mind you, that was back in 83
Wow. 27 years ago 

Click to expand...

Small world Bob! I was on 11 Sqn on the Tornado's from 87-90. The Catterick deal was a cracker...the RAF Leming sports fund paid for 4 memberships at Catterick Golf Club and you just had to ring up to book. As long as all 4 weren't already in use, we used to get to play for free!!. Working shifts, (week of days/week of nights) was ideal for it as we used to play midweek. I remember one summers day me and a mate starting really early and we played 3 rounds and then I went off to play an evening league cricket match in Constable Burton!!!......I was absolutely knackered the next day, but went back and played another 36 holes at Catterick....those were the days!!!


----------



## Robobum (Jan 11, 2010)

I was also stationed up your way at RAF Leeming. I lived in Northallerton for 3 years. I'd gotten into golf by then and played regularly at Catterick Garrison golf course. Also played cricket for a team in the Dales called Thornton Watlass...not sure if you've heard of the place?...just outside Bedale and not far away from the Theakston's brewery at Masham!!  

Click to expand...


Spooky.
I was in the RAF and was a member of Catterick and lived in Bedale.
Mind you, that was back in 83
Wow. 27 years ago 

Click to expand...

Small world Bob! I was on 11 Sqn on the Tornado's from 87-90. The Catterick deal was a cracker...the RAF Leming sports fund paid for 4 memberships at Catterick Golf Club and you just had to ring up to book. As long as all 4 weren't already in use, we used to get to play for free!!. Working shifts, (week of days/week of nights) was ideal for it as we used to play midweek. I remember one summers day me and a mate starting really early and we played 3 rounds and then I went off to play an evening league cricket match in Constable Burton!!!......I was absolutely knackered the next day, but went back and played another 36 holes at Catterick....those were the days!!!
		
Click to expand...


Time for an Inter Services match?? That's at least us 3 crabs to be starting with.  

Sure there must be some from the other "inferior" sevices who post on here too!!


----------



## rickg (Jan 11, 2010)

Time for an Inter Services match?? That's at least us 3 crabs to be starting with.  

Sure there must be some from the other "inferior" sevices who post on here too!! 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea Robobum....they won't like it up em!!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

I do believe there's a naval chap who who sometimes comes aboard here


----------



## jammydodger (Jan 11, 2010)

I played cricket and rugby at Catterick when I was in the Army. Also remember waking up in Catterick town centre on a park bench wondering where the hell I was and how I got there. Opened the batting that day and thats all I can recall. Those were the days

One of my favourite golf courses is the one at Tidworth Garrison , a lovely use of the available landscape. 

Raf Bruggen in Germany is a terrific course if anyone's played it


----------



## rickg (Jan 11, 2010)

Just posted a thread in the "arrange a game" section if anyones interested in an Inter Services match


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Time for an Inter Services match?? That's at least us 3 crabs to be starting with.  

Sure there must be some from the other "inferior" sevices who post on here too!! 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a great idea Robobum....they won't like it up em!! 

Click to expand...

I thought light blues were receivers


----------

